# Linux auf Handy ?



## RzZ_BossMode (29. Juni 2014)

Moin,
wie der Thread schon sagt, gibt es Linux für Handy ?


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2014)

Jain.
Jedes Android Smartphone hat einen Linuxkernel.

Falls du Linux direkt meinst, gibt es das noch nicht. Schon längere Zeit ist aber Ubuntu für Smartphones in Planung (Ubuntuphone). Ubuntu für Phones - Golem.de


----------



## MaxRink (29. Juni 2014)

Nun ja, es lässt sich über loop-Dateien ein Debiansystem aus den meisten Handys bauen. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit&hl=de


----------



## lolxd999 (29. Juni 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Jain.
> Jedes Android Smartphone hat einen Linuxkernel.
> 
> Falls du Linux direkt meinst, gibt es das noch nicht. Schon längere Zeit ist aber Ubuntu für Smartphones in Planung (Ubuntuphone). Ubuntu für Phones - Golem.de


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz:
Linux on Android » Android User

Ob das Arbeiten auf dem ~5 Zoll Bildschirm bei nem Desktop OS, dass absolut nicht auf Touch-Bedienung ausgelegt ist, Spaß macht, ist ne andre Frage...

Außerdem muss der Androide gerootet sein.


----------



## rhyn2012 (29. Juni 2014)

was haltet ihr von Firefox OS?


----------



## Icephoen1x (30. Juni 2014)

Da hab ich android tausendmal lieber als sowas wie firefox os. Ich meine warum sollte man sich das holen. Gibts was das es mehr kann? Soweit ich weis gibts aktuell nur nachteile


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich FFOS Handys in freier Wildbahn zu erwerben, bei Geizhals habe ich nichts gefunden.
Echt super das so ein BS am Markt ist, was vollkommen frei ist ohne zwänge bzw Hintergedanken zb wegen Datenklau oder Profitgier.

@Icephoen1x; Ist doch eine stark subjektive Meinung, ich denke du hast dich noch nie wirklich mit anderen Betriebssystemen auseinander gesetzt.
Ich verwende Google's Flickenteppich namens Android nicht, und vermisse nichts.


----------



## MaxRink (30. Juni 2014)

Ja,  die gibt es geekphone und auch ZTE sowie Mozilla haben welche im Angebot


----------



## Icephoen1x (30. Juni 2014)

Seit wann sind meinungen denn objektiv? Meiner Meinung nach ist halt ff os nix. Erstmal sind die apps die auf html5 basieren teilweise sehr langsam, die bedienung beim scrollen soll auch oft hängen. Dazu wie ich meine kontakte übertragen kann hab ich auch nix gefunden. Hab mich da mal vor einiger zeit mit beschäftigt, bin aber am ende wieder bei cyanogen gelandet.
Ansonsten halt ähnlich wie die anderen handybetriebssysteme.


----------



## Namaker (1. Juli 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von Firefox OS?


 Ich persönlich erwarte viel von Sailfish OS, welches auch nativ Android Programme ausführen kann.
Firefox OS könnte aber auch wirklich interessant werden, es bleibt spannend im Mobilmarkt


----------



## blackout24 (1. Juli 2014)

Namaker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erwarte viel von Sailfish OS, welches auch nativ Android Programme ausführen kann.



Wenn du ein Jolla Phone hast, ja. Wenn du dir ein community port aufspielst, nein. Jolla hat AlienDalvik dafür von MyriadGroup lizensiert, ist daher anders nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Atothedrian (1. Juli 2014)

FFOS Handy findet man ab und zu. Zuletzt hab ich eins bei Real im Angebot für 99€ gesehen.


----------

